# FreeBSD Upgrade



## Owner (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello all, 

Today I've tried to upgrade my FreeBSD 7.0 to 8.2 but I have this error:


```
the following file could not be merged automatically /etc/hosts
```

I press "Enter" to edit the file, but I don't know how to edit. I can't leave the editor if I press Esc.

Thank for your help.


----------



## throAU (Jan 31, 2012)

Just delete the new copy and keep your existing /etc/hosts

It's highly unlikely that the new hosts file contains anything critical to the upgrade process, and if you have customized this file, your old copy will be kept.

To exit vi (the editor):


```
press: 
escape
:
q!
<enter>
```

I would recommend learning to use vi though, you'll need to know it to administer a unix box.


----------



## Owner (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, thanks, I just delete the copy?


----------



## throAU (Jan 31, 2012)

For that particular file, yes.

However you will need to learn how to merge files when it gets to the other files that may have been updated such as /etc/passwd, etc.

But just pressing D (?) when prompted to make a choice of what to do with the new copy of /etc/hosts should be fine.


----------



## Owner (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, I try this.


----------



## Owner (Jan 31, 2012)

It works. Thanks you very much


----------

